# A.Seemani and B.albopilosum



## Samzo (Oct 25, 2005)

These are the beauts I got this morning, the b.albopilosum ( curly hair) already tryed running up my arm lol The A.Seemani ( zebra leg ) seems pretty docile and isn't as fast as I thought it would be, spose time will tell. These pics don't do them any justice, i'll take better pics once they are settled in.

A.seemani







B.albopilosum


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice purchases Samzo  I'm getting 12 spiderlings of various species in two weeks, 2 of them are A.seemani's, a nice species when adult, nice a strong too.

Good stuff.

Dave


----------



## Samzo (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh cool, what other sp? I was thinking of getting some ornamental spiderlings, not too sure if I wanna die yet lol


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 25, 2005)

lol, was looking after a nice young indian ornamental for a friend once, was only for three days but they were the most terrifying days of my life, lol.

I got quite a random mix, got another couple of B.bohemi on the agenda, I want to get a group of youngsters ready to breed later on in time with my (hopefully) current project, that'll be tried in about a month or so. Also, two A.avicularias, had to do it, lol. Still got the custom vivs I made for arboreals about 4 years ago, which brings me to my next announcement, i'm getting an orange arboreal baboon. A wee bit frightening, but nice to look at and is going into my most secure tank  Then there are 5 curly hairs i'm ordering for someone else, so nowt to do with me, erase them from my total of 12 :lol: . Then, the two A.seemani's  

Dave


----------



## Samzo (Oct 25, 2005)

Cool, good luck with the baboon... lol I wish all spiders were docile and non venomess then we could all have the really pretty ones without fearing our life! I have been reading bite reports of tarantulas etc on arachnoboads http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdispl...mp;daysprune=-1 Some guy got biten, when to hospital coz it was bad (this was a centipede) and the hospital didnt even know what a centipede was lol Anyway that's a little of subject.


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 25, 2005)

Ya, centipedes can be nasty


----------



## garbonzo13 (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah the bad thing about Centapedes is they are GREAT escape artists. You need to padlock every enclosure that one of them suckers is in or they'll be in your bed the next day :twisted: LOL. Good luck with that baboon Dave. Is that a Pterinochilus sp.? Heard those are nice, but fisty like all baboons.


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes, it is the Pterinochilus Usambara baboon. Looking forward to it. Have cared for a few 'hot species' before, just never had one in permenant residence


----------



## Samzo (Oct 27, 2005)

My a.seemani has burrowed behind the shelter thing and has hidden it's in the corner lol :/


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 27, 2005)

Starting to settle in then, good stuff


----------



## Samzo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah, it's ironic how the pretty ones always hide more lol


----------



## Peloquin (Oct 27, 2005)

Dave, I take it you are getting the P. murinus.

They can be a little tetchy but in keeping baboon spiders for around 10 years I've never even come close to getting bitten by one.

They are painted in a very bad light but are'nt too bad at all. I have bred them many times and never lost a male. The female will sit with him for weeks after mating. One of the best spiders you can get. Just treat it with a little respect.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 27, 2005)

> Dave, I take it you are getting the P. murinus. They can be a little tetchy but in keeping baboon spiders for around 10 years I've never even come close to getting bitten by one.
> 
> They are painted in a very bad light but are'nt too bad at all. I have bred them many times and never lost a male. The female will sit with him for weeks after mating. One of the best spiders you can get. Just treat it with a little respect.


How do you keep them, take them out for cleaning etc? I would like one but like you said "painted in a bad light" so I am not too sure. I guess if you use tweezers to do everything then you won't get bitten


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 27, 2005)

Peloquin, I've cared for them quite a bit at work etc, like I say i've never had one in permenant residence, as my pet. At work the animals are on display and despite your best intentions, you can't always give them masses of places to hide in and so it probably makes them all the more temperamental. Whereas mine will be housed in the finest of arachnid enclosures  , thus, hopefully keeping stress to a minimum and in turn major aggression. Don't worry, I never go by a 'reputation', I wouldn't have my little bull-terriers otherwise, glad I have though  

Peace,

Dave


----------



## Samzo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ah cool. Where do you work Dave if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Samzo (Oct 27, 2005)

I just took few more pics of my a.seemani, looks better in these.. god knows where that orange tint is from lol






She/he has dug a kind of L shape burrow around the atrificial burrow, using it as a support lol Can't please some people :?


----------



## Ian (Oct 27, 2005)

cute sam  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 27, 2005)

thanks, i'm worried... every single person/care sheet has said "docile but skittish" it hasn't showed any signs of skitishness and i'm worried that one day i'll get relaxed and it'll run up my arm like my curly hair did few days ago lol


----------

